# Is there a way to combat the head slump?



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Is there a carseat on the market that is more comfortable for a toddler while they are sleeping? I hate looking back at ds when he is all slumped over in his carseat. I feel bad for him. Carseats have come a long way in recent years and you'd think that designers would have come up with something to fix the problem.

We are in the market for another seat and would love to know if anyone has a carseat that keeps a toddler more comfortable during a nap in the car.


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

Is he strapped in all the way? His back and shoulders should be back up against the seat, even if he fell asleep. I think they're more likely to put their head to the side if they are strapped in tight enough. DD (just turned 4) very rarely naps in the car and her head will slump a little forward and to the side. DS is still rear facing (almost 2) so he is at more of an angle and doesn't head slump.

We have a Fisher Price Model car seat that is a convertable (rear and front facing). I bought it at Babies' R Us after a Mama here on MDC tipped us that it was made by Britax. The base is identical, as is the foam, just different fabric. It's been a great seat. It rear faces to 40, I believe, then front to 55? My daughters are both in Graco - one is a 5-point and the other is a booster, but the Fisher Price seat has way more padding and I would buy that over another Graco.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

He is strapped in pretty tight. So tight that I don't know if making the straps tighter would help or be comfortable. I will check it out though. Our seat is forward and rear facing. Forward facing up until 100 lbs I think.

I appreciate your reply.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I really like the Britax Boulevard for this reason. The side impact cushions double as head cushions. My kids much prefer sleeping in the car in their Boulevards to sleeping in the car in their Regents (a bigger seat that doesn't have side impact protection).

Lex


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I found a very soft pillow at Target that's shaped like one of those neck pillows adults use, but slightly larger; it was intended to be placed around the neck from the front to prevent the head from slumping. It doesn't strap on or anything, so it could fall out if the child wiggles too much, but really it stayed in place fairly well. I can't imagine any reason why it would be considered a hazard: it's very soft and light, it doesn't attach to seat or child's body, it doesn't go under the straps or anything. Anyway, it worked really well. Only problem was, DD would play with it for a while and drop it on the floor, THEN fall asleep







: But for long car rides, at least, where we were expecting her to sleep for a long time, it was worth it to pull over, retrieve the pillow and set her up with it.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

It sounds like you have a Dorel 3 in 1 model. How heavy is your child? Which shoulder slots is he on? This seat can only be used to 40# w/ the harness, after that it becomes a booster. How much are you looking to spend on a new seat? We have a Boulevard for Evan and it works great for sleeping (he's rfing so that helps too). AJ has used it though and looks better in this one vs his Radian, but he's never complained about his Radian though. For the most part it's just us adults who get all weirded out seeing them. He's obviously comfortable as he's still sleeping in it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Both of my DDs are RF'ing, but I know that any of the Britax convertibles are nice for FF'ing kids to have a place to rest their heads.

As far as strap tightness, try to pinch slack on the straps where they contact the shoulder. If you can pinch any slack horizontally, they are too loose.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adoremybabe* 
We are in the market for another seat and would love to know if anyone has a carseat that keeps a toddler more comfortable during a nap in the car.


if you are looking for foward facing we love the recaro young sport for this reason.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
if you are looking for foward facing we love the recaro young sport for this reason.

Yeah, but it only harnesses to 40 lbs.







:


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
I really like the Britax Boulevard for this reason. The side impact cushions double as head cushions.

My dd2 and dd3 each had Britax Wizards (maybe they call it the Boulevard now?) and that was one of my favorite things about it - no more head slump when they fell asleep! It was SO great!


----------



## Jackielyn (Jun 27, 2007)

I love my recaro signo with the side impact protection, we haven't used it FF but there is absolutely no head slump RF.


----------

